# Breeders in Texas



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum to you and your adorable girl. 

Here is a link for the TX GR Club Puppy Referral from the GRCA.org. You can contact the Club(s) and the Puppy Referral person will help you. 

This will get you started while you're waiting for recommendations from members. You can also do a search for TX breeders, threads will come up you can read through. 

https://www.grca.org/about-grca/grca-clubs-map/

TEXAS

Austin Golden Retriever Club – Austin TX 78701
Dallas-Fort Worth Metro GRC – Dallas TX 75201
Greater Houston GRC – Houston TX 77002

Good luck in your search, Congratulations on your upcoming graduation from Vet Tech School.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

jessicamarie112 said:


> Hello everyone!
> Are there any breeders in Texas that you do or don't recommend? I live in Houston, but I'm willing to drive 8 hours! I'm graduating Vet Tech school soon and will be looking to getting a male Golden! I have a female (spayed) and want a male with a big squishy face lol. I have a typical lifestyle; wouldn't be doing any agility work. I'm looking for a breeder that actually cares about breeding quality Goldens. And that don't intentionally breed those that have eye or bone problems.
> Thanks in advance!


Congrats on graduating from Vet tech school (soon). What do you mean by bone problems? Are you talking joint issues, like hips and elbows? Al reputable breeders should scan for eyes (yearly), cardiac by a veterinarian cardiologist, hips and elbows xrayed and sent off to OFA for evaluation. Plus most are doing DNA test now for certain diseases that affect goldens.

There are many breeders located in the texas area. I would email the local clubs for referrals. Good Luck


----------



## jessicamarie112 (Mar 13, 2019)

i will definitely check out those links! thank you!


----------



## jessicamarie112 (Mar 13, 2019)

bone issues as in hip and elbow dysplasia. and eye issues such as uveitis and entropion. 
4 years ago i did not know about all of these things and the importance of getting these health screenings done, so who knows what issues i may face with my baby! i want to do my best this time around.
is it possible for breeders to hide certain results and show only their passing scores of pennhip or OFA screenings for example? unfortunately i have no experience in a clinic where they do these screenings (just a regular, small wellness clinic for vaccines, fecal checks and blood work) so you guys would probably know more about that than i would.


----------



## jessicamarie112 (Mar 13, 2019)

Kmullen said:


> Congrats on graduating from Vet tech school (soon). What do you mean by bone problems? Are you talking joint issues, like hips and elbows? Al reputable breeders should scan for eyes (yearly), cardiac by a veterinarian cardiologist, hips and elbows xrayed and sent off to OFA for evaluation. Plus most are doing DNA test now for certain diseases that affect goldens.
> 
> There are many breeders located in the texas area. I would email the local clubs for referrals. Good Luck


bone issues as in hip and elbow dysplasia. and eye issues such as uveitis and entropion. 
4 years ago i did not know about all of these things and the importance of getting these health screenings done, so who knows what issues i may face with my baby! i want to do my best this time around.
is it possible for breeders to hide certain results and show only their passing scores of pennhip or OFA screenings for example? unfortunately i have no experience in a clinic where they do these screenings (just a regular, small wellness clinic for vaccines, fecal checks and blood work) so you guys would probably know more about that than i would.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Google Amica or Scion, they are in that area, but expect to be put on a waiting list. Sadly this is part of the process for going with a good breeder, more people wanting than puppies available.
Congrats on the vet school!


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

I concur with @puddles everywhere on Amica and Scion, but they are in the Austin area. I know the Amica ladies personally and they are wonderful. In the Houston area, the best are Emery Goldens, Wahkeen Goldens, Xcelerate Goldens, Apollo Goldens, and Kaleo Goldens. 

Here is a link to the Houston Golden club's referral page: GHGRC Breeder List 

Some of the breeders on the list are field/performance breeders, and likely won't have pups that fit your lifestyle. FWIW, I used to live in Houston and have met a few of these breeders in person and know them to be lovely people. Others outside of Houston that I would recommend are Colleen Maddox at Dogwood Springs (know her personally as well), Elkcreek Goldens (know her too), Razzle Goldens, and Lazy Paws Goldens. I don't know what Colleen's plans are at the moment. She's got a couple of females out showing right now that aren't old enough to breed yet. Elkcreek just had a fantastic litter, but all of the pups have already gone home and I don't know what her plans are for the next litter. Razzle and Lazy Paws breed infrequently, but they produce some absolutely lovely dogs. 

Long story short (but still kinda long), Texas is full of great breeders that do all of the core clearances for Goldens plus DNA testing, etc. and they all do things with their dogs and strive to breed the best Goldens they can according to the breed standard. However, you should always verify clearances with them and on OFA. Good luck! Feel free to PM if you have any questions!


----------



## goldens2525 (Apr 8, 2019)

I too am looking for a good breeder in Texas. My big concern is cancer. Nearly 60% of goldens are getting cancer in recent years linking back to sires that were heavily used who proved to have the gene. I am extrmely concerned about the cancer as my last Golden passed from it at age 8. It is enough to almost deter me from goldens given rhe cancer and the cost for a golden these days. Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## sayoung (Dec 3, 2018)

ArkansasGold said:


> I concur with @puddles everywhere on Amica and Scion, but they are in the Austin area. I know the Amica ladies personally and they are wonderful. In the Houston area, the best are Emery Goldens, Wahkeen Goldens, Xcelerate Goldens, Apollo Goldens, and Kaleo Goldens.
> 
> Here is a link to the Houston Golden club's referral page: GHGRC Breeder List
> 
> ...



Echo the recommendation of Dogwood Springs, took home a pup from one of Colleen's litters last week and couldn't be happier!


----------



## goldens2525 (Apr 8, 2019)

Has anyone had any experience with Silverhill Goldens?


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Elk Creek Golden Retrievers- 
Not to mention that Teresa is just a gem of a human. I don't know her as well as you do (obviously), but I've gotten a very good impression of her every time we've met and she seems like a genuine, down-to-earth person.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Bad google search


----------



## laurenC (Sep 20, 2017)

i completely agree @ArkansasGold she is one of the most amazing people I have ever met. She has become one of my closest dearest friends. Very VERY grateful. Also her bitch Blitz will be bred in the next month and I'm SO excited about the potential sires. Will be just awesome litters as the dam is perfection and the two potential sires are beyond awesome as well.


----------



## goldens2525 (Apr 8, 2019)

What amazes me is the cost of goldens, regardless of breeder, it can be ckc not even akc, no health clearances and they want 1k. Even on craigslist. I have no idea how they are justifying those prices. I am not looking for a show dog, just a good family pet. The health clearances are nice but not necessarily a necessity. However, I cant fathom thag price tag given that some arent registered and have no clearances.


----------



## laurenC (Sep 20, 2017)

this is a good read: https://dogopinionshere.blogspot.co...J1yOloblSby58VK4VK2r_tfXuYoYlr_HXAexpyOTkt6Jo


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

laurenC said:


> this is a good read: https://dogopinionshere.blogspot.co...J1yOloblSby58VK4VK2r_tfXuYoYlr_HXAexpyOTkt6Jo


That is a fabulous article. Here's another by Kyle that hits the nail on the head in soooo many ways.


----------



## Archie'sMum (Sep 16, 2019)

Anyone have any info on a breeder in Richmond TX named Kathy Marek. Came across her info on the AKC Marketplace. 

Sire: Master Colt 45 Poohbear AKC DNA #V713382 (SR72048604)
Dam: Harley Pooh's Tangles (SR81737409)

Sire and Dam info taken from a post on AKC Marketplace


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

neither sire nor dam have OFA pages- which means they are lacking health clearances. I would skip right on by that breeder.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Golden doodle breeder


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

kimlt said:


> Anyone have any info on a breeder in Richmond TX named Kathy Marek. Came across her info on the AKC Marketplace.
> 
> Sire: Master Colt 45 Poohbear AKC DNA #V713382 (SR72048604)
> Dam: Harley Pooh's Tangles (SR81737409)
> ...



AKC Marketplace is the last place I'd look for a Golden.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

I am guessing you are searching by price. These are comparably cheap puppies and you will get what you pay for. No health testing on parents, the standing shot of what I think is mom shows some structural weaknesses and a breeder making big claims but doing nothing to back them up. 

Puppies from parents with health certifications will certainly cost more by 2-3 times. If you go this route, I highly recommend really good insurance with no wait on orthopedic issues and to carry it for at least 2 years.


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

laurenC said:


> this is a good read: https://dogopinionshere.blogspot.co...J1yOloblSby58VK4VK2r_tfXuYoYlr_HXAexpyOTkt6Jo



I'll never understand this "I'm not looking for a show dog," mentality. 



Service dog organizations like the one I volunteer with aren't producing show puppies but the dogs in their breeder colony are selected based on temperament and health clearances because the last thing you want is a working service dog having to retire early due to a genetic health condition. Getting a puppy from a show breeder who has followed the GRCA's COE stacks the odds in your favor that your puppy will lead a long, healthy life.


----------



## Archie'sMum (Sep 16, 2019)

I am not familiar with the process of breeders etc as I have only owned rescues which is why I have come here to gain some knowledge before simply purchasing a puppy. I understand now that dog breeders need to have proper OFA clearances etc. It is pretty unfair to group everyone under a certain mentality as not everyone is knowledgable in this area. I have not made a purchase from this breeder even though her price is on the low end of the spectrum and will not do so after reading through the forums here. It would be nice others were not so harsh to berate others who did not know but are now trying to understand before bringing a puppy into a home. To the person who does not know, AKC would appear to be a good resource however I am aware now that this is not a reliable place as apparently anyone can obtain AKC papers. However, thank you for the article. It clears up quite a bit of my confusion regarding breeding etc.


----------



## Miranda Gallegos (Aug 18, 2019)

GoldenDude said:


> laurenC said:
> 
> 
> > this is a good read: https://dogopinionshere.blogspot.co...J1yOloblSby58VK4VK2r_tfXuYoYlr_HXAexpyOTkt6Jo
> ...


I was looking for a service dog and the main reason I decided *not* to apply for them is because all of the service dogs for disabled veterans do *not* have clearances of any kind. I looked at several places that produce golden retrievers and was sorely disappointed. Not only that but some, such as TADSAW, pull dogs straight out of ACS to be service dogs. I asked them how they could do that? Expressed my concerns. And was told that “how do I know a golden retriever will be a good service dog?” Well, they are the #1 service dog out there. Followed by a bunch of negative horrible stereotypes about breeders that made me VERY upset.


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

Miranda Gallegos said:


> I was looking for a service dog and the main reason I decided *not* to apply for them is because all of the service dogs for disabled veterans do *not* have clearances of any kind. I looked at several places that produce golden retrievers and was sorely disappointed. Not only that but some, such as TADSAW, pull dogs straight out of ACS to be service dogs. I asked them how they could do that? Expressed my concerns. And was told that “how do I know a golden retriever will be a good service dog?” Well, they are the #1 service dog out there. Followed by a bunch of negative horrible stereotypes about breeders that made me VERY upset.



I choose not to publicly post (but will in a PM) the name of the service dog organization I volunteer with (as I don't wish to be seen as recruiting volunteers or swaying people's thoughts) but clearances are done on all of its breeding dogs, including the ones for veterans. (I have one of their breeder dogs and know her OFA rating and her PennHip score.)


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

kimlt said:


> To the person who does not know, AKC would appear to be a good resource however I am aware now that this is not a reliable place as apparently anyone can obtain AKC papers.



Your assumption about AKC is a reasonable one and why I find the AKC Marketplace to be so awful.


----------



## TXSMICH1970 (Feb 6, 2020)

Archie'sMum said:


> Anyone have any info on a breeder in Richmond TX named Kathy Marek. Came across her info on the AKC Marketplace.
> 
> Sire: Master Colt 45 Poohbear AKC DNA #V713382 (SR72048604)
> Dam: Harley Pooh's Tangles (SR81737409)
> ...


I have an 11 month old Golden from this breeder, same dad but different Mom, my particular Golden has no health issues and is gorgeous,.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Neither of the dogs posted have the first clearance on OFA. That makes me say this is not a good breeder who's working at putting safe offspring in puppy homes. SMH- it's disgusting.


----------



## Archie'sMum (Sep 16, 2019)

I just want a regular puppy


I'm aware that there are many posts regarding show dogs vs pets but I felt as though I needed to write this post to help possibly educate someone or affirm their choices. When I began my search for a Golden Retriever puppy I had no idea the whirlwind journey it would take me on. Naively, my...




www.goldenretrieverforum.com





This is actually something I wrote after a trying process of finding my GR. I don’t begrudge anyone who already owns a golden that was not responsibly bred as many are unaware of the importance of purposefully bred GRs. I myself was one of them. However I thought I would post this here for anyone who is currently looking for their GR and how my attitude towards “show dog breeders” completely changed as I was lucky enough to be educated regarding proper breeding practices.


----------



## Teresa.mckenna (Jul 29, 2018)

ArkansasGold said:


> Elk Creek Golden Retrievers-
> Not to mention that Teresa is just a gem of a human. I don't know her as well as you do (obviously), but I've gotten a very good impression of her every time we've met and she seems like a genuine, down-to-earth person.


Thank you for that nice compliment. ❤ Two years late.


----------



## cfm (Jul 5, 2011)

Teresa.mckenna said:


> Thank you for that nice compliment. ❤ Two years late.


I second those sentiments. Teresa, you are a Gem of a person.


----------



## Teresa.mckenna (Jul 29, 2018)

cfm said:


> I second those sentiments. Teresa, you are a Gem of a person.


Thank you so much. It really means so much to me.


----------

